# Herman - The 11 Week Old Australian Sheperd Mix



## HermanTheAussieMix (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello all!

My fiance and I just adopted an 11 week old Australian Sheperd mix, Herman! I was looking around for forums where I could begin a discussion to ask questions, answer questions, and share stories! Maybe this is the place. I would love to hear some stories!


----------

